# Gentoo Clan na Minho Campus Party

## r3pek

Tava a pensar em ir à MCP (www.minhocampusparty.net), mas como grande grande utilizador e fam de Gentoo decidi fazer uma Poll para saber se alguém quer formar um clan de gentoo para irmos à MCP.

Inscritos:

r3pek

meet

shepard

float

Phk

peter_north

belhosam

virilius

patheticgeek

ptlouco

Birus

MLoboLast edited by r3pek on Thu Jun 03, 2004 5:38 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## malloc

Tu n queres e ser o unico a ter q sofrer com o cheiro/visao demoniacos das cagadeiras daquilo  :Razz: 

----------

## r3pek

pa.... não sei cm era pk nc la fui.... mas ja ouvi dizer  :Wink: 

mas parece k este ano ja esta melhor e axo k vai ser no novo estadio do braga (???????)

----------

## meetra

em principio jah vou kom o meu clan... mas se não for, conta kmg.

----------

## baldeante

Não tenho PC para o evento não me parece que va aproveitar o evento com um Pentium I, no minimo ia passar uma vergonha do caracas  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Não ia poder jogar nada de jeito nem tao pouco descarregar nada de jeito da net apenas tenho um disco de 10 GB.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Vou à MCP desde o primeiro ano e não faltei a nenhuma edição, nem vou faltar mesmo apesar das condições terem sido menos boas nestas últimas edições. Este ano, no novo estádio de Braga as condições não serão problema, vamos ver a comida =)

Eu normalmente vou sempre com um cla que é o pessoal que conheci na primeira MCP e mais uns amigos, vamos sempre para a àrea de Linux. Ou seja, se fizerem não poderei ir convosco, mas estarei presente. E claro, uma vez no evento a malta de Gentoo costuma encontrar-se e conversar um bocado. E a instalar máquinas =) no ano passado passei mais tempo a instalar e configurar máquinas do que a jogar hehe, mas o importante é mesmo isso, o convívio. conheci muita malta porreira e espero que se repita este ano.

----------

## r3pek

eu em principio tb vou.... mas devo ir sozinho para a area de linux. mas axo k vou vir de la mt bem acompanhado  :Smile:  xeio de cenas novas  :Smile: 

btw, vou levar o meu novo makinão!!!!  :Very Happy:  (athlon64)

----------

## To

Infelizmente devido a minha vida profissional não vou poder ir. 

De qualquer forma mesmo que podesse, o meu clan vai lá estar, por isso teria de jogar por eles.

Tó

----------

## AngusYoung

Desculpe a intromissão no tópico, mas ... a MCP é uma LAN Party gigante ou é um evento tecnológico (como a Comdex, CeBIT, etc) ? Eu dei uma olhada rápida na página mas não encontrei nada sobre o que é o evento.

----------

## baldeante

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Desculpe a intromissão no tópico, mas ... a MCP é uma LAN Party gigante ou é um evento tecnológico (como a Comdex, CeBIT, etc) ? Eu dei uma olhada rápida na página mas não encontrei nada sobre o que é o evento.

 

Sim realmanete tens razão o site não esta com nada, da ultima vez que lá fui não estava minimamente actualizado e não dizia praticamente nada sobre o evento o que sei é atraves de revistas informaticas que costume ler regularmente.

Mas para responder a tua questão não tem nada a ver com os eventos que falas é simplesmente uma gande lan party onde o principal objectivo e trocar ideias, software (legal claro  :Smile:  ) conhecimentos e jogar online bem como descarregar tudo o que conseguires da net uma vez que a linha e sempre muito rapido pelo menos ate o pesoal comecar a bombar  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Desculpe a intromissão no tópico, mas ... a MCP é uma LAN Party gigante ou é um evento tecnológico (como a Comdex, CeBIT, etc) ? Eu dei uma olhada rápida na página mas não encontrei nada sobre o que é o evento. 
> 
> Sim realmanete tens razão o site não esta com nada, da ultima vez que lá fui não estava minimamente actualizado e não dizia praticamente nada sobre o evento o que sei é atraves de revistas informaticas que costume ler regularmente.
> 
> Mas para responder a tua questão não tem nada a ver com os eventos que falas é simplesmente uma gande lan party onde o principal objectivo e trocar ideias, software (legal claro  ) conhecimentos e jogar online bem como descarregar tudo o que conseguires da net uma vez que a linha e sempre muito rapido pelo menos ate o pesoal comecar a bombar 

 

Pô que legal! Acho que não temos nada desse tipo aqui no Brasil   :Confused: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*    *AngusYoung wrote:*   Desculpe a intromissão no tópico, mas ... a MCP é uma LAN Party gigante ou é um evento tecnológico (como a Comdex, CeBIT, etc) ? Eu dei uma olhada rápida na página mas não encontrei nada sobre o que é o evento. 
> 
> Sim realmanete tens razão o site não esta com nada, da ultima vez que lá fui não estava minimamente actualizado e não dizia praticamente nada sobre o evento o que sei é atraves de revistas informaticas que costume ler regularmente.
> 
> Mas para responder a tua questão não tem nada a ver com os eventos que falas é simplesmente uma gande lan party onde o principal objectivo e trocar ideias, software (legal claro  ) conhecimentos e jogar online bem como descarregar tudo o que conseguires da net uma vez que a linha e sempre muito rapido pelo menos ate o pesoal comecar a bombar  
> ...

 

27 estados, acho que não dá pra toda hora um cara sair de São Paulo e pegar um avião e ir até Porto Alegre.  :Very Happy: 

Essa é a desvantagem de uma grande extensão territorial...

----------

## r3pek

o site ainda nao tem muita informação porque está agora a ser actualizado para a MCP 2k4... 

la + para fins de maio / junho ja tem mt + informção.

----------

## baldeante

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> o site ainda nao tem muita informação porque está agora a ser actualizado para a MCP 2k4... 
> 
> la + para fins de maio / junho ja tem mt + informção.

 

Isso sao boas noticias !!!!!

----------

## Esqueleto

Viva

Já tenho com quem participar na MCP. O ano passado foi o meu primeiro ano, e apesar de saber que não foi o melhor ano da MCP, eu ADOREI, e este ano vou estar presente.

O meu clã é o lxTECHDudes e eu ia de Kilt e com chapeu do tipo panamá na cabeça.... poucos são os que não nos viram  :Smile: 

Em relação ao clã Gentoo, estou de acordo, mas, temos que entender que não somos assim tão proximos em termos de amizade para participarmos num evento desta evergadura todos juntos.

Cada 1 vai com o seu grupo de amigos, e lá nos encontramos de certeza.

Este ano o lxTECHdudes vais tentar inovar e marcar a sua presença. 

lá nos encontramos

(())

Esqueleto

----------

## Phk

Boas povo!

Nunca fui a MCP, mas este ano nao vou falhar... Agora... Keria perguntar uma coisa... : 

Essa ideia de fazer o CLA do GENTOO, seria para jogar em que jogos? Todos? Ou quais? Ou nenhuns?

Acho que podiamos fazer flyers para convencer pessoal a juntar-se ao gentoo, e faziamos turnos de 3 a 3 para instalar gentoo nas máquinas dos que quisessem!! Iamos fazer sucesso  :Wink:  (para os agarrados, metiamos o winex3 a bombar, para correrem o fantástico "STEAM") (LOL!!!!!) 

Isso SIM era um clã de GENTOO...   :Cool: 

----------

## meetra

gostei da ideia... kem está de akordo a um clan de gentoo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## r3pek

pa... a minha ideia era ir para a secção de linux. Claro que não me importo de bater uns jogos com o ppl, principalmente se for ut2k4  :Smile: , mas de qq das formas a ideia é ir para a secção de Linux. (pelo menos a minha)

----------

## Phk

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> pa... a minha ideia era ir para a secção de linux. Claro que não me importo de bater uns jogos com o ppl, principalmente se for ut2k4 

 

Rapaz, tiras-me as palavras da boca!!  :Very Happy: 

Games? UT2k4! Other? Gentoo!  (a excepcao do call of duty.. esse jogao.. enfim! lolol)

[]'s

----------

## Phk

People, a sério.... Passa-se o seguinte....

A ideia da Gentoo-Team-PT era kker coisa de XPTO... Hoje tive a falar com povo na minha univ (FCT-UNL) e realmente até eramos capaz de arranjar ppl suficiente para fazer a tal cena de instalações de Gentoo a voluntarios... 

Eh pah.. Eu acho que isso sim era uma atitude dum Gentooriano, e acho que iamos conquistar MONTES de novos Gentoorianos.. Pensem so.. Kem n ker ter Linux? E um linux com "procura pacote" "instala pacote" (emerge -s; emerge)? Eu acho que iamos ter muuuuuuuuuuito trabalho..... Ia ser espectacular...  :Very Happy: 

Porque jogos... Jogos... Fogo.. Numa LAN enorme dakelas, nem k me pagassem passaria o tempo inteiro a jogar!!!! O convivio; a experiencia; o conhecimento "novo" acerca do gentoo; mil pessoas novas para o forum; trocas de contextos em relação a sistemas operativos; quem sabe até uma "aprovação" da VERDADEIRA gentoo-team..... Eh pah.. 

 - >   E R A   L I N D O   P E S S O A L ! ! !

Porque nao?!

Acho que era um assunto a ser muuuuuuito bem discutido aqui...  :Razz: 

Greetz from this tux's little helper....    

Phk!

----------

## nafre

que pena que aqui nao brasil nao da para organizar um evento deste tipo, 

ate pela falta de incentivo $$$ e tambem pelo tamanho  :Smile: 

Um abraço

----------

## r3pek

 *Phk wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - >   E R A   L I N D O   P E S S O A L ! ! !
> 
> 

 

/me assina por baixo  :Wink: 

----------

## alfmatos

Também quero ir!

Organizem-se... e vão os Gentooist's todos   :Wink: 

Vou continuar a seguir este thread, e quero ver a malta a combinar alguma coisa.

----------

## Phk

Pois....

Faziamos turnos de 3....

e até agora so somos 3.... LOL!

Eh pah, se arranjarmos 10 marmanjos, até se combinava qualquer coisa DECENTE... 

I'll keep waiting...  :Wink: 

----------

## Sepher

Acho mt bem criarem um clan para irem a MCP, eu estou na mm situação do RoadRunner! Mas é smp mt bom, criarem um clan, e la coviver, jogar, trocar ideias, etc! Apostem nisso pessoal!

cheers!

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu no ano passado era sózinho a instalar máquinas.. e passei grande parte da MCP a fazer precisamente isso =) depois conheci mais um ppl e todos nos ajudamos. 

Ah, e preparem-se para configurar carradas de máquinas tb.. É a dura vida de um Gentooer na MCP =))

BTW, se bem que noutro clan, mas na secção de linux, contém comigo para qq coisa.

----------

## r3pek

é bom poder contar com todo o pessoal que lá se encontrar  :Smile: 

RoadRunner: se te axar por la tenho que te conhecer  :Wink: 

como fui eu que iniciei a poll e a ideia e para poder controlar melhor as coisas decidi criar um canal na PTnet para podermos ver como estao as coisas. passem por la.... #gentoo-mcp @ irc.ptnet.org

----------

## Sepher

facil, vais à PTNET canal #campusparty, ou aos canais oficiais do Gentoo-PT e se la estiver alguem  conhecido, perguntas em k lugar esta na MCP! Senão home vais ao micro, e dixes waaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!  :Razz:  kidding!!

----------

## meetra

#gentoo-mcp @ irc.ptnet.org!!!

----------

## RoadRunner

Nice. Quando tiver tempo dou lá um salto.

----------

## RoadRunner

Foi-me pedido que escrevesse um pequeno artigo para a GWN a dizer o que está previsto por parte da comunidade portuguesa. Até agora só se falou em instalações, configuração e mais nada. Será que não podemos ser mais arrojados e fazer algo mais? É possívelmente o local e a altura onde mais pessoas estarão juntas, acho que era de aproveitar.

Agora como não vale só criticar, aqui vão as minhas ideias. Como pensei nisto à pouco tempo não tenho nada de fantástico, mas só para começar o "brain storm":

- Mesmo que não oficiais, porque não organizar umas mini-conferencias sobre Gentoo no Chill-out? Quem sabe se até a organização não se importaria de as tornar oficiais. Voluntários?

- Servidores de alguns jogos disponíveis através do portage (BZflag, ut2004 e outros que seja possível instalar através do portage, sem necessidade de comprar nada e sem software pirata) e claro, umas jogatanas =)

- Organizar uma equipa só de Gentoo para participar nas competições de Linux.

- Uma ideia algo parva mas que até é capaz de ficar giro é juntar todas as latas de bebidas consumidas ao longo do encontro e fazer um símbolo de Gentoo à custa delas.

E pronto, critiquem, digam se ando a beber de mais ou a precisar de sono =)

----------

## meetra

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Foi-me pedido que escrevesse um pequeno artigo para a GWN a dizer o que está previsto por parte da comunidade portuguesa. Até agora só se falou em instalações, configuração e mais nada. Será que não podemos ser mais arrojados e fazer algo mais? É possívelmente o local e a altura onde mais pessoas estarão juntas, acho que era de aproveitar.
> 
> Agora como não vale só criticar, aqui vão as minhas ideias. Como pensei nisto à pouco tempo não tenho nada de fantástico, mas só para começar o "brain storm":
> 
> - Mesmo que não oficiais, porque não organizar umas mini-conferencias sobre Gentoo no Chill-out? Quem sabe se até a organização não se importaria de as tornar oficiais. Voluntários?
> ...

 

Eu tenho visto a GWN e falam sobre meetings e lanparties. a MCP pode ser a nossa lanparty!  :Very Happy: 

Ora bem, a ideia de mini-conferencias soa-me a hackathon de openbsd.  :Very Happy: 

Até que um brain storm em conjunto deve sair kk koisa... bonita. Disponho-me para ajudar mas falar para um publico...   :Embarassed: 

Quanto aos jogos, eu tou ligado à War-Zone (que vai "tratar" dos jogos na MCP) e já falei com um dos que manda e é preciso uma "proposta" mais sólida.  :Smile: 

Gostava era duma lista de jogos possiveis (nada de ideias malucas) para se jogar.

A equipa para as competições de Linux agrada-me apesar de não saber mto (talvez venha a aprender mais). Juntar uma GLIP (Gentoo Linux Instalation Party) era bastante engraçada.

Podemos sempre criar um Clan de Gentoo para alguns (todos?) os jogos existentes na MCP.

----------

## jbrazio

Adiciona o Counter Strike 1.5 à lista sff. ;-)

----------

## alfmatos

Já alguem tem alguma ideia concreta então para a MICP ?

Já alguém se propos a fazer alguma coisa ?

Poderia organizar-se uma ML, e fazer correr as ideias... Para depois se repartir o trabalho e levar alguma coisa decente para impressionar.

----------

## r3pek

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> - Mesmo que não oficiais, porque não organizar umas mini-conferencias sobre Gentoo no Chill-out? Quem sabe se até a organização não se importaria de as tornar oficiais. Voluntários?
> 
> - Servidores de alguns jogos disponíveis através do portage (BZflag, ut2004 e outros que seja possível instalar através do portage, sem necessidade de comprar nada e sem software pirata) e claro, umas jogatanas =)
> 
> - Organizar uma equipa só de Gentoo para participar nas competições de Linux.
> ...

 

Assino por baixo delas todas.... mas precisamos de pessoal para isto tudo....

----------

## Phk

Contem comigo, sou 1 voluntario para: 

    ---> Apresentar uma conferencia

    ---> Instalacao de makinas

    ---> Jogar UT, CoD, etc, mas... NAO CS POR FAVOR!

 E afinal, quem vai ficar responsavel por isto?

----------

## jbrazio

 *Phk wrote:*   

>     ---> Jogar UT, CoD, etc, mas... NAO CS POR FAVOR!

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## meetra

 *meetra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto aos jogos, eu tou ligado à War-Zone (que vai "tratar" dos jogos na MCP) e já falei com um dos que manda e é preciso uma "proposta" mais sólida. 
> 
> Gostava era duma lista de jogos possiveis (nada de ideias malucas) para se jogar.
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  join #gentoo-mcp @ ptnet.org

----------

## r3pek

ESTAMOS NA NEWSLETTER DESTA SEMANA!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## r3pek

só kero fazer um apelo:

o pessoal k tá interessado em ir, ou ainda nao sabe se pode ir ao não, ou não sabe com kem vai, e mesmo kem nao ker ir, por favor apareçam no canal para discutirmos ideias e sabermos kem vai pk o final do mes ta a xegar e as inscrições são + baratas só até ao final deste mes.... dp sao + 2 cts por cabeça... (para clan nao sei)

----------

## Phk

Eh pah, eu nao curto muito IRC....  :Sad: 

Ja la vai o tempo!!

Por isso, por agora falo por aqui:

Em principio vou a MCP, 

kero MESMO participar nos eventos do Gentoo, 

e alias, 

dependendo dos recursos ($$) disponiveis e do numero de voluntarios, 

tenho umas boas ideas para organizar umas instalacoes, demos, etc...

Vao postando acerca do estado da situacao  :Wink: 

----------

## alfmatos

Bem já confirmei datas de exames. Eu vou à MCP este ano. Count me in   :Laughing: 

Gentoo rocks!

----------

## alfmatos

BTW, chegou hoje a minha Gentooshirt... WEEE. Já tenho equipamento a sério para ir à MCP.

----------

## float

Eu vou à MCP e estou disponível para ajudar.

----------

## r3pek

bemmm.... a coisa parece k se ta a ajeitar....

estamos 5 para ja

r3pek

meetra

float

shepard

Phk

ja podemos ir em clan  :Very Happy: 

mas vamos tentar arranjar + ppl....

Só vou prazo até à proxima semana para o pessoal se decidir a inscrever pk depois paga-se +. por isso, kem tiver indeciso é melhor decidir-se. para a semana k vem kero inscrever o clan!

----------

## belhosam

Eu tambem vou!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Aqui fica a minha marca...

. . ..  .  .  .  .  .. . . . . . .. . . .... .. . ..  .. .  .. . 

Esta é a minha marca, weeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## alfmatos

r3pek 

meetra 

float 

shepard 

Phk 

belhosam

patheticgeek (um friend meu e do belhosam)

And that's seven.

Está-se a compor.

----------

## To

Não existem duvidas que o gentoo apoia a iniciativa.

Já vem na Gentoo Weekly Newsletter e tudo  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040517-newsletter.xml

Tó

----------

## r3pek

Para organizar a coisa e para não estarmos todos a fazer posts de toada a gente k vai eu vou criar uma lista no 1º post, k por acaso é meu  :Wink: , com o ppl todo k ja disse k vai.

kem se kiser inscrever para ir também, ou passse no canal ou faça um post aki k eu ponho-o na lista.

um abraço [[[]]]

----------

## patheticgeek

err.. porque é que eu apareço ali?

----------

## meetra

bem, para quem quiser comprar roupa "gentoo" dentro da UE tem aqui um link.

http://www.spreadshirt.de/shop.php?sid=22258

existe pessoas que vão comprar, por isso se quizerem juntar à lista para ficar mais barato... façam a vossa lista e enviem-me uma PM ou apareçam no #gentoo-mcp

----------

## alfmatos

Mas ao comprar-mos a shirt's aí estamos directamente a contribuir para o Gentoo ?

----------

## meetra

não... infelizmente.

a loja é na alemanha... o que fica mais barato comprar lá as coisas.

se alguem quiser a t-shirt oficial, tb pode incluir na lista.

PS: não se esqueçam dos tamanhos!!!

EDIT: fotos das t-shirts oficiais do Gentoo.

frente e costas

costas

frente

frente

----------

## alfmatos

Mais um Gentooist na MCP... adicionem à lista:

virilius

----------

## Phk

Bem, eu ja tava na lista, mas...................

 .... posso agora confirmar.... :

FUI CONVOCADO!

 (lolololol) Sim, esta confirmado, vou chatear-vos a todos na MCP  :Razz: 

 (e levar 240GB pa enxer...)

 E sendo assim.........  :Wink:  ....... Planos ? Que planos ja ha?

 As minhas Sugestoes:

1) Um sitiozinho para fazer instalacoes de makinas? Ou somos tipo assistencia ao domicilio?  :Sad:  Deviamos ter um sítio para os gentoorians! (for us, and our new followers!)

2) Lista! Uma "Queue-list" com os PC's que querem por Gentoo.. Assim havia uma ordem "mínima", e tinhamos estatísticas, divisao de trabalho, etc  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

3) Publicidade? Podiamos imprimir uns cartazes (nem k fossem so 5 ou 6) para colar la pelo sítio, para divulgar a cena! Se isto for avante, procura-se voluntario com dotes de photoshop  :Wink: 

4) PC de demonstracao? Se alguém voluntariar um PCzito (tipo uma makina +\-velha ou assim) podiamos ter um Gnome ou um ambiente todo catita, com as coisitas instaladas, para servir de demonstracao! Esse pc podia ter logo  excelentes programas como gMplayer, gkRellm, K3b, e claro, um WineX-Transgaming para mostrar como o gentoo também corre directX, e o cross-over-office, com o photoshop, office XP, MSN, etc... Um "belo exemplo" (Até punhamos uma screenshot do IE a correr, LOL!)

  E outras, k nao vale a pena floodar o post neste momento  :Very Happy: 

  Espero que sejam mais creativos que eu, e que comecem a planear as coisas rapidamente..

----------

## r3pek

O PC de demonstração pode ser o meu, ja que o vou acabar do comprar no principio de julho e vai ser o meu "amor kerido" por isso podes ter a certeza k vai tar td BONITO!!  :Smile: 

(ja pa nao falar ké uma caixa da thermaltake (xaser III V1000A) com o Aquarius II)  :Wink: 

----------

## RoadRunner

 *meetra wrote:*   

> não... infelizmente.
> 
> a loja é na alemanha... o que fica mais barato comprar lá as coisas.
> 
> se alguem quiser a t-shirt oficial, tb pode incluir na lista.
> ...

 

Se não for indiscrição, quanto pagaste de alfandega e quanto tempo demorou?

Phk - Acerca do pc de demonstração com emuladores de windows, NÃO! A ideia é mostrar o que o linux tem de bom, não que corre coisas de windows. Para isso tens o windows que o faz de melhor forma. A ideia é sim mostrar openoffice em vez de office da M$, mozilla em vez de IE, UT2004 nativo em vez de jogos emulados, etc. Em relação aos jogos posso ceder uma vez que é algo que chama pessoal, mas mesmo assim com algumas reticencias.

----------

## Phk

RoadRunner..............

...............................

Nao percebeste a minha intencao!!!!

Nao achas que 99% dos NEWBS de linux, atrofia-lhes imenso nao poder jogar, etc, etc?

É claro que tinha tipo: IE e FIREFOX  -  OpenOffice e OfficeXP  -  Outlook e Thunderbird

É uma "demonstração de poder", lol  :Very Happy: 

Apps das duas plataformas, o gentoo suporta, mas cada um é que decide  :Wink: 

[]'s

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu percebo a tua intenção, mas sinceramente se vou ter trabalho a instalar Gentoo numa máquina é para ter algum tipo de garantia que essa pessoa vai usar por ser linux, e não por poder usar software de windows, porque senão já sei que é uma questão de tempo até voltar a usar windows e mandar a partição de linux à fava.. 

Para isso não há pachorra, é trabalho perdido. Mostrem sim as vantagens do Mozilla em relação ao IE, os 10 frames a mais no quake3, gravar cd's, ver tv, ler mail e ter mais 15 janelas abertas com o processador a 50%, isso sim é interessante.

----------

## Phk

Ok, eu so dei uma sugestão  :Very Happy: 

 Apenas acho que é um bónus atraente  :Wink: 

----------

## alfmatos

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se não for indiscrição, quanto pagaste de alfandega e quanto tempo demorou?
> 
> 

 

4 Tshirt's - 60 e 10 cents . Tudo incluido.

As primeiras a chegar as 2 das fotos demoraram uma semana. As outras 2 XL ainda estou á espera que cheguem porque esgotaram.

----------

## alfmatos

 *alfmatos wrote:*   

> ... As outras 2 XL ainda estou á espera que cheguem porque esgotaram.

 

Chegam segunda ou terça feira. Weee.

----------

## r3pek

bem pessoal, é Oficial  :Very Happy: 

estamos oficialmente inscritos na MCP  :Smile:  tudo ao pagamento agora  :Wink: 

----------

## alfmatos

Are we there yet ?   :Very Happy: 

E quanto aos projectos para levar ? Ninguém se chega à frente com nada ? Alguém que crie uma ML por exemplo. Para juntarmos ideias e coordenarmos esforços.

----------

## jbrazio

ML ?.. E eu a pensar que o forum servia para trocar ideias.. silly me.

----------

## alfmatos

Mail é mais prático para muita gente.

Mas forum just as good... ideas ? propostas concretas anyone ?

----------

## Phk

Bem, e como é raro apanhar o r3pek no MSN  :Razz:  (Eu sei: Eu tb tava bué x online), queria perguntar se o meu pagamento ja foi recebido, e se ja tao todos!!

[]'s

----------

## r3pek

ja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

Entao... Acho que deviamos comecar a pensar em qualquer coisita, nao?

Eu pelo menos tou um pouco à nora... Onde nos juntamos, o que levamos, o que vamos fazer quando la chegarmos.. 

N sei! Someone dare to speak  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meetra

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Foi-me pedido que escrevesse um pequeno artigo para a GWN a dizer o que está previsto por parte da comunidade portuguesa. Até agora só se falou em instalações, configuração e mais nada. Será que não podemos ser mais arrojados e fazer algo mais? É possívelmente o local e a altura onde mais pessoas estarão juntas, acho que era de aproveitar.
> 
> Agora como não vale só criticar, aqui vão as minhas ideias. Como pensei nisto à pouco tempo não tenho nada de fantástico, mas só para começar o "brain storm":
> 
> - Mesmo que não oficiais, porque não organizar umas mini-conferencias sobre Gentoo no Chill-out? Quem sabe se até a organização não se importaria de as tornar oficiais. Voluntários?
> ...

 

aki tá uma listinha... (vejam na pagina 2)

----------

## r3pek

servidores para jogos nao me importo de ter uns a correr....  :Smile:  claro k também vou jogar.

mini-conferencias.... por mim é na boa, falo do ke sei e da minha experiencia  :Wink: 

sou 200% de acordo akela cena do simbolo do gentoo.

e participar em competições linux, não me importo de concorrer, posso é tar um pco offtopic nalgumas áreas  :Sad: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Uma ideia muito fixe para a malta se encontrar lá no primeiro dia foi a que no ano passado os utilizadores do Gildot fizeram, uma tshirt com o nick usado no gildot. Neste caso podia ser uma tshirt com o texto nick@gentoo para se saber quem é quem.

Em relação ao resto, vou planear melhor a coisa e ponho aqui as propostas.

----------

## alfmatos

good idea.

Eu aprovo.

shepard@gentoo

----------

## r3pek

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Uma ideia muito fixe para a malta se encontrar lá no primeiro dia foi a que no ano passado os utilizadores do Gildot fizeram, uma tshirt com o nick usado no gildot. Neste caso podia ser uma tshirt com o texto nick@gentoo para se saber quem é quem.
> 
> Em relação ao resto, vou planear melhor a coisa e ponho aqui as propostas.

 

Da-lhe com força!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

A ideia da t-shirt é excelente!

 "Phk@gentoo" 

... vai la tar de certeza  :Wink: 

----------

## meetra

bump  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alfmatos

Isso foi só para mudar de página  ? Ou tás a fazer número de posts ? Estás a treinar para GURU ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## meetra

nyet... eh para o ppl não se eskecer de dar ideias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

Lol.               ( :Wink: )

----------

## alfmatos

Ainda vou criar um topic: "Raise your message count"

Onde toda a gente vai... só para faze número de mensagens... para passar-mos todos a gurus ... EHEHEHHEHE

 :Cool: 

----------

## r3pek

tb kero + um post.....  :Wink: 

para voltar ao topic:

ppl o pagamento foi efectuado, agora é só irei de vez em kuando ai site da MCP e klicarem no link Estado de Inscrição, porem o vosso BI e ver o estado. kd disser "Definitiva", como a minha, we're in  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

Boas ppl!

 À conversa com o MIT, lembrámo-nos de umas ideias.... Por exemplo, que acham de termos 1 cartaz com 1 "agenda" da semana, a dizer o que iriamos demonstrar\ensinar em cada dia da semana!!  :Very Happy: 

 Exemplo:

2-feira - Instalacao Gentoo! (comparação tempos de instalação Gentoo! VS Fedorenta, comparação de possibilidades de optimização, e a grande vantagem: quem instala gentoo fica a "conhecer os cantos à casa")

3-feira - Manutenção de 1 sistema Gentoo! (explicação do emerge e da sua grande grande vantagem, O que é a Portage e os seus truques (x86\~x86, package.keywords, etcat's, esearch), Como o sistema se torna 99% modular e optimizável)

 4-feira - Gentoorians on Alcohol, errrrrm... Gentoorians on-line  :Very Happy:  (acho que este próprio fórum merece mérito, afinal de contas é a solução de muuuuitos problemas...)

5-feira - (...)

 Va la ppl, somos 10 pessoas, sao Zillions of braincells working together.....

 Quero ver essas ideias a aparecer!!!  :Very Happy: 

 [[ ]]'s

----------

## r3pek

curto a ideia do calendário  :Smile:  vamos a ver se o conseguimos preencher com coisas uteis para nós e para a comunidade em geral.

btw, não se eskeçam k o gentoo 2004.2 sai 2 dias do inicio da MCP (26JUL). é uma boa maneira de fazer publicidade e de testarmos os novos LiveCD's. Estou curioso em relação a estas 2 novas "features":

udev support for Catalyst

SATA device detection and documentation

----------

## Phk

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> udev support for Catalyst

 

Nao faco a mínima se isto faz torradas ou tostas-mistas... Alguém ker dar uma breve intro?  :Wink: 

--------------

IMPORTANTE:

 - Recebi 1 e-mail a pedir para fazer 1 pequeno parágrafo para a GWN desta semana, com as nossas ideias e projectos para a MCP... 

Come one ppl... Digam-me la as nossas ideias, que eu vou escrever esse mail hoje à noite!!!

 []

----------

## r3pek

 *Phk wrote:*   

>  *r3pek wrote:*   udev support for Catalyst 
> 
> Nao faco a mínima se isto faz torradas ou tostas-mistas... Alguém ker dar uma breve intro? 

 Incrivel cm andas offtopic  :Smile:  procura pelos forums k encontras o k é o udev  :Razz: 

--------------

 *Phk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMPORTANTE:
> 
>  - Recebi 1 e-mail a pedir para fazer 1 pequeno parágrafo para a GWN desta semana, com as nossas ideias e projectos para a MCP... 
> ...

 

podes começar for fazer um resumo do forum. ha coisas k ja foram ditas e muito provavelmente iram ser aproveitadas. eu pelo menos aproveito td. se o tempo nao xegar, paciencia  :Sad:  nos vamos la estar para dar o nosso melhor pela distro e por nós proprios... gostava era k realçasses a ideia da GLIP. (Gentoo Linux Instalation Party). Acho que é uma coisa excelente que pode ser feita com a ajuda de muita gente que vai la estar e acho que vai haver muita gente interessada. Seria uma boa maneira de tirar os bixinhos da cabeça do ppl k pensa k linux é um abronho com 8 patas e 5 cabeças  :Wink: 

----------

## Phk

 *r3pek wrote:*   

>  *Phk wrote:*    *r3pek wrote:*   udev support for Catalyst 
> 
> Nao faco a mínima se isto faz torradas ou tostas-mistas... Alguém ker dar uma breve intro?  Incrivel cm andas offtopic  procura pelos forums k encontras o k é o udev 
> 
> 

 

Lolololol, siiiim, mas o que é "Catalyst"?

--------------

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Phk wrote:*   
> 
> IMPORTANTE:
> ...

 

Yup.. Vou fazer mesmo isso. Vou tratar desse mail esta noite [[ ]]

----------

## mkc

Bem pessoal.. mais um para se juntar ao barulho dos gentoo users na MCP2004... Infelizmente só vi agora este thread.. foi o RoadRunner que mo mostrou...

O ano passado fartou-se de me ajudar.. era um autentico noob em gentoo/linux.. Um ano depois acho que já percebo umas coisitas.. pelo menos posso ajudar.. no que puder..

Por isso contem comigo!!! 

Foi pena só ter lido estes posts hoje.. já tou inscrito senão ia com o Clã na boa..   :Very Happy: 

As T-shirts são muito giras.. mas só um comentário.. porque não fazem a vossa própria t-shirt.. o ano passado levei orgulhosamente a minha t-shirt azul escura Gentoo.. foi assim que conheci o RoadRunner =)

Um abraço a todos.. vemo-nos lá !!!!

----------

## r3pek

ao comprarmos t-shirts oficiais, tamos a ajudar a gentoo com "donations"  :Smile:  thats the main reason.

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, como prometido, embora atrasado aqui fica a minha sugestão inicial para o programa Gentoo@MCP:

Dia 28:

Como é a abertura da MCP, não convém marcar nada.. É a altura em que o pessoal chega, vai montando o material e vai tendo os primeiros encontros..

Dia 29:

00:00 - Encontro no Chill-out. Espera-se que já tenha chegamo a maior parte do pessoal, portanto nada melhor que o pessoal encontrar-se todo no chill-out para se conhecer, primeiras impressões e afins. Aproveita-se a ocasião para discutir a participação ou não nos eventos da organização.

02:00 - Lan Game 1 all night long. Nada melhor para o pessoal se conhecer que uma bela jogatana até cair para o lado =) aceitam-se sugestões, mas convém que seja algo nativo para linux, de preferencia open source. Algo do tipo bzflag.

15:00 - Gentoo Linux Install Party. Durante o resto do dia passar a ajudar o pessoal a instalar e configurar Gentoo, para preparar o pessoal para os torneios e afins.

Dia 30:

00:00 - Discussão no chill-out. Tipo conferências com tema a definir dadas por quem quiser. A ideia é escolher-se um tema e haver uma discussão sobre isso. A meia noite é uma hora porreira pq o pessoal tá bem acordado e já não deve haver eventos no chill-out.

03:00 - Lan Game 2 all night long. A noite é sempre ingrata, há pessoal que aguenta mais, pessoal que aguenta menos, por isso a noite é o ideal para os jogos.

15:00 - Gentoo Linux costum CD. a ideia era o pessoal juntar-se todo e criar um liveCD MCP custom =) O pessoal que sabe ajuda, o que não sabe aprende pois dá sempre jeito ter um liveCD feito à medida das necessidades

22:00 - Discussão no Chill-out - O que fazer quando algo corre mal? Uma discussão de como resolver problemas em Gentoo. Isto deve dar pano para mangar..

Dia 31:

00:00 - Discussão no Chill-out - Gentoo Trivia! A ideia era um jogo global de questões de escolha multipla, questões essas levadas por cada participante. 

02:00 - Lan Game 3 all night long. Pra variar =)

15:00 - Gentoo Linux Beauty Contest. Um "concurso" de beleza. Concurso porque não vai haver prémios, apenas o gozo pessoal de ser considerado o mais belo desktop.

22:00 - Gentoo Linux Borga Circuit. E porque os computadores cansam, que tal ir para os copos? Não é para ficarmos todos de rastos, mas vamos a uns bares de Braga confraternizar num ambiente menos "Geek" =)

Dia 1:

02:00 - Discussão no Chill Out - Considerações finais.. discussão sobre se valeu a pena, o que se aprendeu, o que se pode melhorar para o ano, etc, etc. Basicamente no dia um de manha o pessoal começa a ir embora e não dá para nada, portanto é a nossa última noite, é passar a conversar.

04:00 - Lan Party 4 all night long - E acaba como começa =)

------

Lembro, isto são sugestões ainda muito no ar. Ainda não há programa, nao sabemos se podemos ir assim para o chill-out, não sabemos se há concursos onde participamos que alteram isto bem como conferências oficiais que interessem.

Serve também para relançãr a discussão sobre a mcp. Bora a dar sugestoes pessoal =)

----------

## r3pek

curto a ideia! assino por baixo  :Smile: 

PESSOAL! Ta a levar cartolina e canetas de filtro pa pormos o horario à mostra....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meetra

será preciso criar um full mirror de gentoo para não tarmos kom problemas kom a linha externa (ke possivelmente vai fikar "atolhada") e tb... kem tb gravadores de cds para gravar os livecds poh ppl?

PS: na MCP tem lah sitio para komprar cds?

----------

## Phk

 *meetra wrote:*   

> será preciso criar um full mirror de gentoo para não tarmos kom problemas kom a linha externa (ke possivelmente vai fikar "atolhada")

 

Wow.. 60GB ?  :Wink: 

Um full mirror nao digo, mas por exemplo, podiamos ter uma makina a correr o rsync, em que, todos os pc's tavam configurados para a usarem como mirror, e ela iria buscar pacotes quando e se necessário! 

 *Quote:*   

> kem tb gravadores de cds para gravar os livecds poh ppl?

 

Count on me! (2 gravadores)

Mas.... Voltando ao assunto dos LiveCD's... Voces querem fazer um LiveCD específico para distribuir ao ppl na MCP? Ou para NOS termos e nos facilitar a instalacao em série?

Ja agora, que diferenças teria ou, o que iriamos alterar?

[[ ]]'s,

----------

## meetra

ou então mantermos um repositório GRP kompilado nas makinas...

eu posso fazer os de AMD64, kem faz os dos outros?  :Very Happy: 

será sempre preciso dum servidor grandito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

I can do AthlonXP ones.. Se isto for avante  :Wink: 

[ ]'s

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu trato do mirror, não se preocupem. Mirror completo de distfiles mais rsync. Vou tratar disso para a semana. 

GRP's podem-se fazer alguns, mas isso é mais ingrato pois entretanto podem sair versões novas.

Dependendo do espaço no carro estou a pensar em levar uma máquina só para mirror e gravar cd's. Se o espaço não permitir será só um disco a mais =)

cd's personalizados vou tentar. nunca fiz nada disso, mas vou ter a próxima semana para brincar um bocado com isso.

Pelos vistos podemos propor as apresentações à organização da MCP e passam a ser oficiais. Alguém quer tratar disso? eu não me importo de fazer uma ou duas, é uma questão do ppl se organizar. e está na hora =)

----------

## r3pek

eu nao sou muito de apresentações mas se o ppl kiser fazer eu posso dar uma ajuda... em relação aos LiveCD's, em em principio vou levar o meu novo makinão  :Wink:  (AMD64) por isso posso ajudar o meetra a fazer os the amd64, se for preciso ajudar o phk, tb ajudo, mas tnh k trabalhar por ssh  :Wink: 

de qq das formas LiveCd's é coisa k nunca fiz. O ano passado houve um concurso de LiveCD's, se este ano houver, era uma boa prova para nos participar-mos....

EDIT:

ah! eu tb levo 2 gravadores.... 1 cd's e outro dvd's (DL => 8.5GB) é preciso é arranjar media para isso  :Wink: 

----------

## meetra

não se eskeçam ke vai sair o gentoo 2004.2 uns dias antes da MCP  :Very Happy: 

pelo ke tenho visto do catalyst... dá para fazer binarios de varias archs no mmo pc. kndo se vai dormir... deixa-se a fazer kom as USE flags default de instalação.

----------

## r3pek

 *meetra wrote:*   

> kndo se vai dormir...

 

dormir?!?!?!? kem disse k iamos dormir  :Wink: 

----------

## meetra

erm, dormir nem ke seja umas poucas horas... durante a MCP  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

Eu so continuo sem perceber uma coisa!!

Se nenhum de nos ja fez 1 liveCD, kem vai fazer agora? Eu até gostava de lhe dar uns tokes, mas ainda precisava de alguma info acerca disso...

O que planeiam alterar em relação aos LiveCD's normais?

[[ ]] 's

----------

## meetra

uma das soluções pode vir a ser o catalyst.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/index.xml

----------

## RoadRunner

Sim, a minha ideia é mesmo experimentar o catalyst.. A ver se vejo isso na próxima semana

----------

## Phk

Boas!

Eu nao sei bem como vai ser bem esta coisa do liveCD, mas.... Se isto funciona como eu tou a pensar, entao: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, entao com o catalyst poderiamos criar 4 LiveCD's específicos, cada um com uma STAGE3 especial, para as arch's:
> 
> - AMD64
> 
> - AthlonXP
> ...

 

No entanto existe outra alternativa que, para mim, tem sido muito util....

Eu tenho, em casa, um P4 e um XP. Em ambos tenho Gentoo!

Faz ja algum tempo, desde que descobri uma ferramenta (Acronis TrueImage Server 7.0) que me permite tirar "um ISO" da minha partição(root) de Gentoo (não abrangendo a partição swap nem a partição boot), comprimir o ISO, e grava-lo num DVD (cd)..

Isto aliado ao BootCD da Acronis, permite espalhar magia... Eu posso, rapidamente, re-obter o meu Gentoo, compilado num CPU específico(XP ou P4), configurado, alterado, tudo!

 *Quote:*   

> Entao, este método é simples:
> 
> - Boot através do BootCD da Acronis
> 
> - Descomprimir a imagem da partição ROOT para a verdadeira partição ROOT
> ...

 

Queria uma "chuva de opiniões", se possível...  :Wink: 

[[ ]]'s

----------

## Phk

(sorry for the flood, peeps!  :Shocked:  So agora vi que escrevi um testamento... N posso acordar e vir divagar para os fóruns, LOL..........)

----------

## r3pek

ok,

a ideia de usar o catalyst parece-me a melhor pk se criar-mos uma imagem de um disco (ou uma partição) supostamente deveria ser para pc's exactamente iguais... e nao sei porque nao me parece k va haver mt disso na MCP. Todos nos sabemos k a instalação do gentoo é "dulorosa" e k a utilização do sistema em si é "facil" mas axo k deviamos mostrar o bom e o mau de gentoo... nao andar a enganar o ppl (!). a instalação só doi uma vez e se ensinar-mos o ppl a instalar gentoo a partir de imagens, axo k nao vao aprender muito com isso :/

----------

## Phk

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> (...) se criar-mos uma imagem de um disco (ou uma partição) supostamente deveria ser para pc's exactamente iguais (...)

 

"pc's exactamente iguais" ?? Ou processadores exactamente iguais? Tas a fazer confusao com alguma coisa...  :Wink: 

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> (...) Todos nos sabemos k a instalação do gentoo é "dulorosa" e k a utilização do sistema em si é "facil" mas axo k deviamos mostrar o bom e o mau de gentoo... nao andar a enganar o ppl (!) (...)

 

"Enganar o ppl", dizes tu...  :Sad:  God damn crazy world....

Estatisticamente, 85% dos utilizadores a quem instalei gentoo, até la estiveram a olhar, mas so estiveram a aprender a partir do ambiente gráfico...... Trust me on that.

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> (...) a instalação só doi uma vez e se ensinar-mos o ppl a instalar gentoo a partir de imagens, axo k nao vao aprender muito com isso :/

 

Looool, r3pek... 

E tu achas mesmo que "o dono" do pc vai tar sempre ao teu lado.. A decorar 20 páginas de "matéria", que ele nunca viu a frente, e que tu escreves à velocidade da luz.... Sim sim...  :Wink: 

O mais provavel era eles pedirem-te 1 cópia do bootCD, do LiveCD, e do nosso backup da ROOT... 

O que até seria bonito... Imagina um linux todo configurado a fazer "publicidade" ao nosso cla na MCP.. 

Man, isso sim era assunto para a GWN. L.O.L.. E n penses que seria facil obter essas partições genéricas...

[[ ]]'s

----------

## fernandotcl

Para obter "partições genéricas", vocês podem construir um sistema sem USE flags definidas, com CFLAGS como "-march=i586 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer", compilar o kernel com tudo dentro (de preferência como módulo), e ter software comum:

 - rede: ppp, rp-pppoe (com interface gráfica), dhcp, alguns discadores de modem (com interface gráfica, de preferência), iptables (configurado para firewall de PC comum, de preferência)

 - sistema: sysklogd, dcron

 - bibliotecas: SDL, Qt, GTK+, GTK+2

 - ambientes: KDE, Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox

 - escritório: Ximian OpenOffice, KOffice

 - jogos: Tux Racer, SuperTux, Pingus, Frozen Bubble, Battle for Wesnoth

 - multimidia: Rythmbox, XMMS, Totem, Kaffeine

 - internet: Gaim, Licq, amsn, Kopete

Apenas sugestões de um brasileiro que não vai participar.  :Wink: 

----------

## Phk

Era exactamente por aí que eu optaria... Thankx fernando!  :Wink: 

----------

## r3pek

 *Phk wrote:*   

>  *r3pek wrote:*   (...) se criar-mos uma imagem de um disco (ou uma partição) supostamente deveria ser para pc's exactamente iguais (...) 
> 
> "pc's exactamente iguais" ?? Ou processadores exactamente iguais? Tas a fazer confusao com alguma coisa... 

  disse exactamente iguais por causa dos modulos do kernel... mas td bem, não é por aí  :Smile: 

 *Phk wrote:*   

>  *r3pek wrote:*   (...) Todos nos sabemos k a instalação do gentoo é "dulorosa" e k a utilização do sistema em si é "facil" mas axo k deviamos mostrar o bom e o mau de gentoo... nao andar a enganar o ppl (!) (...) 
> 
> "Enganar o ppl", dizes tu...  God damn crazy world....
> 
> Estatisticamente, 85% dos utilizadores a quem instalei gentoo, até la estiveram a olhar, mas so estiveram a aprender a partir do ambiente gráfico...... Trust me on that.

  cmg nao sera assim, ou aprendem dd inicio, ou nao aprendem!  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Phk wrote:*   

>  *r3pek wrote:*   (...) a instalação só doi uma vez e se ensinar-mos o ppl a instalar gentoo a partir de imagens, axo k nao vao aprender muito com isso :/ 
> 
> Looool, r3pek... 
> 
> E tu achas mesmo que "o dono" do pc vai tar sempre ao teu lado.. A decorar 20 páginas de "matéria", que ele nunca viu a frente, e que tu escreves à velocidade da luz.... Sim sim... 
> ...

  que remédio vao ter eles... prefiro demorar 2 horas a instalar linux com um gajo ao meu lado e ele ficar a saber, do que 20 minutos e o gajo nao saber nd na mm e só saber fazer emerge porno-video-files  :Confused: 

----------

## codemaker

Eu também não vou ao MCP (embora gostasse muito de ir) mas gostaria de dizer que concordo com o r3pek. Em vez de vocês se transformarem técnicos instaladores de sistemas Gentoo, podiam arranjar umas impressões dos Gentoo's hanbooks e porem o pessoal a instalar o Gentoo ao pé de vocês com vocês a ajudar. Podiam ir indicando o que as pessoas têm que fazer e porque é que têm que fazer. Se encontrarem algum problema, ajudarem a resolvê-lo.

Provavelmente, o tipo de utilizadores que quer Gentoo no seu computador, vai querer aprender a instala-lo e não que o instalem por ele. A Gentoo não é propriamente uma distribuição para quem quer tudo feito sem ter que mexer uma palha.

Um dos ideias da Gentoo é cada utilizador saber o que tem instalado no computador e poder ter instalado apenas o que precisa. Fazer imagens genéricas derrota um pouco esse ideal. E não deve ser nada fácil fazer uma imagem genérica para um sistema Gentoo.

Apenas mais opinião para ajudar à discussão  :Wink: 

PS: 

delphis codemaker # emerge porno-video-files

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "porno-video-files".

Bolas...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## r3pek

ROTFLOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> Um dos ideias da Gentoo é cada utilizador saber o que tem instalado no computador e poder ter instalado apenas o que precisa. Fazer imagens genéricas derrota um pouco esse ideal. E não deve ser nada fácil fazer uma imagem genérica para um sistema Gentoo.

 

Concordo, mas o problema é dizer para um usuário que ele pode instalar Gentoo agora, mas só no dia seguinte o KDE vai estar compilado. Talvez GRP possa ajudar nessa hora. Por outro lado, tem o usuário que quer experimentar primeiro. Nesse caso, a imagem em DVD é uma boa solução. Então, talvez o melhor seja as duas alternativas. Agora é com vocês.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codemaker

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo, mas o problema é dizer para um usuário que ele pode instalar Gentoo agora, mas só no dia seguinte o KDE vai estar compilado. Talvez GRP possa ajudar nessa hora. Por outro lado, tem o usuário que quer experimentar primeiro. Nesse caso, a imagem em DVD é uma boa solução. Então, talvez o melhor seja as duas alternativas. Agora é com vocês. 

 

Pois. É capaz de ser uma boa solução. Ou então terem uma máquina já instalada para o pessoal brincar um pouco. Ficam as sugestões.

----------

## meetra

o gentoo 2004.2 vai sair uns dias antes da MCP, por isso os livecds vão tar "actualizados". apartir daí, basta criarmos uns repositórios GRP kom mta koisa jah compilada... (a lista criada pelo fernando é um bom exemplo) para kem não ker tar ah espera.  :Smile: 

ah ke ter kuidado kom as CFLAGS e USE FLAGS. (usar CFLAGS por processador e as USE FLAGS gerais vindas do livecd)

usarmos o catalyst para fazermos livecds é bom para o concurso livecd na MCP.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

Good point meetra! That'd be great!  :Wink: 

Secalhar a questão aqui é que ha 2 tipos de "clientes": 

- Os que querem GENTOO 4 life, e sim, interessa-lhes aprender, de raíz, a montar o sistema.

- Os que querem GENTOO 4 fun, que serão a maioria... O que é normal! Linux é mesmo assim, sem dedicação suficiente, por parte de um user inexperiente, é apenas um "windows" bom e rapido e com muita coisa nova para explorar, mas hey: O que interessa é que haja mais um Gentooriano  :Wink: 

Sim, concordo que haja users a quem a gente instale o PC quase por nós próprios, mas claro que prefiro aqueles users que fiquem a instalar a mákina ao nosso lado, e a tirar dúvidas....

Tal como o RoadRunner (Gentooriano, ex-MCPer) disse, "a vida de um gentooist na MCP é instalar makinas", o que me volta a acreditar que é muito util ter umas versõezitas em DvD de um Gentoo MEGA-bonito, user-friendly, e viciante!  :Wink: 

[[ ]]'s!

----------

## r3pek

ora muito bem... a poucos dias do inicio da MCP o calendario de eventos e conpetições foi desvendado. eis o k nos espera:

Competicoes

Actividades

----------

## mkc

Como é pessoal? Por onde param na MCP2004? Quanto ao primeiro encontro dos gentoo users... é hoje á meia noite? Ou apenas amanhã? 

Um abraço.. vemo-nos por aí =)

----------

## r3pek

NOS ESTAMOS KA!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meetra

Fila F - lugares 1 a 13

quem quiser aparecer... força  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Já agora, fila I lugar 7 e 8

----------

## presidente

é só para dizer que... FOI A MELHOR MCP ATÉ AGORA!!  :Smile: 

agora venham 2 por ano!!

----------

## RoadRunner

Não, a melhor mcp foi a primeira e nunca poderá ser superada porque as condições eram suberbas devido aos poucos participantes. 

Para mim foi a melhor desde a primeira edição =)

----------

## Tretabyte

Boas,

olha os meninos do gentoo que estavam a minha frente  :Razz:  tao como correu essa MCP para voces?

sem mais

Tretabyte

ps: precisam de praticamente melhor esse wolf ET que aquilo nao tava com nada  :Razz: 

----------

